# Alabama Amateur Plumbers Recruiting Pix



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Trailer park (seriously) water main replacement going in on Tuesday of next week. Site scouting pictures. Water main has been in the ground for 3 years. Property owner (investor) has repaired no less than 10 bursts in 3 years (I wonder why). trunk line is 3", service laterals are 3/4"
Installing pvc trunk lines, bell end, pressure fittings, meters, boxes, prv's, and ball valves on Tues and Wed next week. 

Count the bushings....

Currently holding 180 PSI. Am planning on shooting pipe with .22 prior to repair, and posting the video...


Total


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

"Am planning on shooting pipe with .22 prior to repair, and posting the video..."

Please don't, not safe.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What about the santee on it's back! Shoulda used a comby!


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Total Plumber I did a mobile home park emergency leak about 6 years ago. The 4" copper main had been shut off for 3 days while a local LICENSED plumbing company tried to make a repair. About 1200 units without water. I get out there and after pumping the ditch down I see a 4" copper pipe with No hub bands on each side and 4" abs in the middle. I thought I had the wrong pipe till I turned on the backflow and confirmed it was domestic.:blink: I recommended to the frantic park owner that he have the enitre 10 man shop drug tested:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

HOOOLLLLLLYYYYY Crap.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

airgap said:


> What about the santee on it's back! Shoulda used a comby!


LOL:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

is that sanitary or fresh water? Oh, and for those of you that don't know, its pronounced "Dir tay. Dirte', see I put the E on the end to make it sound more fancy.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude, was that a sweet mullet or what?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh Mullet? thats my cousin. Its pronouced Mole Lay. He just put one of these at the end ' . 

I just wonder how many trips to ace hardware did it take to make that bushing tree. And how many times have I told you guys, CLEAN UP YOUR BEER CANS AT THE END OF THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:icon_eek:.................:1eye:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

My god... that is bad even by trailer park standards.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Was it leaking?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you been following me around taking pictures of my work?:whistling2:

I woulda used one of these but they were all out of them at the depot...


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Have you been following me around taking pictures of my work?:whistling2:
> 
> I woulda used one of these but they were all out of them at the depot...


 Chit like this makes me angry... SO WRONG! :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So you fail to recognize a joke?


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> So you fail to recognize a joke?


 
Errr... Ummm, Nope I for sure recognized it as a joke, If interperated otherwise NOT. 

Let me rephrase : It make sme really angry that wannabe plumbers will install such a POS and rip off Mrs Jones whon is clueless. 

Fittings like that will help spread a pandemic and until we have a pandemic and it is recognized that jackleg plumbers and wannbes on roofs etc are doing more harm it will continue, unfortunately, our kids will be dead first. The same guys who clean drains from roofs are the same loosers whom will bang a hole in an 8" sewer and scab in a lateral with a POS fitting as pictured, right next door to a HOSPITAL! :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummmm in this thread the Foam Core PVC was used on a water supply line...

They might as well have used saddle tees too...

Make a real fine jackleg mess...:laughing:


----------

